
Show HN: Light Web-Pages, a “free” alternative to AMP, Instant Articles et al - boramalper
https://github.com/boramalper/light-web-pages
======
cylinder714
Maciej Cegłowski's static AMP alternative:
[http://www.idlewords.com/amp_static.html](http://www.idlewords.com/amp_static.html)

"Requiring a readable version of these sites is a great idea. Let's take it
one step further and make it the only version."

His talk on website obesity:
[http://www.idlewords.com/talks/website_obesity.htm](http://www.idlewords.com/talks/website_obesity.htm)

~~~
boramalper
I have the same opinion with Cegłowski and I too prefer plain web-sites, but I
especially tried to avoid controversy. People, or rather developers, seem to
happily exchange lightweightness for more features and media-rich web-sites.

I think Google was right in suggesting AMP, since web-pages were becoming
increasingly inaccessible to people with bad/slow Internet connection, but
Google was also wrong in restricting it to mobile devices. Lastly, as
Cegłowski also said, AMP depended far too much on Google rather than being an
open standard that works across browsers.

------
chickenfries
This is what AMP should've been.

